# hunting club prices



## TIMSCHC (Aug 14, 2007)

i have been in same club for 18 years we have always tried to keep dues as low as possible but with land prices going up along with everything else its very hard so i was wondering what other clubs are chargeing we have a camp in talieferro co w\spots for 20 campers w\elect hook ups we have a club house w\running water hot shower also septic tank deer cooler no water to campers


----------



## yellowhammer (Aug 14, 2007)

*club dues*

I`ve seen clubs from $300 a year to $5000 a year.My philosophy is to add up all the costs and divide it among the members,plus a hundred or more for emergencies,such as,vandals stealing a gate,or ,in your case,electrical repairs,etc.Seems like the average is $500-$800.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Hunt Club Costs*

I help run a club in Talbot County and the following is a breakdown of our revenues and expenses.  We take in 22 members on 2 leases comprised of 1,400 acres.  We have been on the leases for around 10 or so years.  We have a campsite with water and electrical and hookups for around 18 campers.  We generally run with a $750 or so cushion for unexpected expenses.  We charge $975 for returning members and $975 plus $100 fee for individuals that were not members the previous season.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 390pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=520 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 71pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3474" width=95><COL style="WIDTH: 256pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 12470" width=341><COL style="WIDTH: 63pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3072" width=84><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*Revenue*</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Balance Forward</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="288.5"> $      288.50 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Dues Collected</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="22250" x:fmla="=(14*975)+(8*1075)">    22,250.00 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Additional Amount Collected</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="855" x:fmla="=105+425+325">         855.00 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>*Total revenue*</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="23393.5" x:fmla="=SUM(C1:C3)">* $ 23,393.50 *</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>*Expenses*</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Main Lease</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="13464" x:fmla="=1122*12"> $ 13,464.00 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Main Lease Insurance</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="346.89">         346.89 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Secondary Lease and Insurance</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="3373.7">      3,373.70 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Camp Site Lease (15 month @$100/month)</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="1500">      1,500.00 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Water (15 month estimate @ $30/month)</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="450">         450.00 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Foodplot Supplies (Summer and Fall)</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="2000">      2,000.00 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>Electric (15 month estimate @ $97.50/month)</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="1462.5" x:fmla="=(120+120+120+120+120+120+75+75+75+75+75+75)+(97.5*3)">      1,462.50 </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341>*Total expenses*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="22597.09" x:fmla="=SUM(C6:C12)">* $ 22,597.09 *</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>*Cash on-hand*</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 256pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=341></TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 63pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=84 x:num="796.41" x:fmla="=C4-C13">* $      796.41 *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## thetrock (Aug 15, 2007)

What is the reason you charge an extra $100 for new members?  I've seen a few posts from other clubs that do this.  I'm not looking to join a club, but if I was, I think this would scare me off thinking you only want me for one year!  If you add new members every year then this could be a good way to gain some revenue!


----------



## Cranium (Aug 15, 2007)

thetrock said:


> What is the reason you charge an extra $100 for new members?  I've seen a few posts from other clubs that do this.  I'm not looking to join a club, but if I was, I think this would scare me off thinking you only want me for one year!  If you add new members every year then this could be a good way to gain some revenue!



To help offset the cost of the improvements & luxuries that a new member is "walking" into....the $100 initiation fee goes into the club kitty & is used for club expenditures that benefit everyone...foodplots, electricity overages, tractor expenses, etc etc


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 15, 2007)

*...*



thetrock said:


> What is the reason you charge an extra $100 for new members? I've seen a few posts from other clubs that do this. I'm not looking to join a club, but if I was, I think this would scare me off thinking you only want me for one year! If you add new members every year then this could be a good way to gain some revenue!


 
Sorry to the original poster as this may not be completely on target but I will keep it as close to discussion of club costs as possible.

No, the fee is not because we only want you for one year...not sure how charging the fee makes it seem so.  Please explain what you mean.  I sincerely welcome your thoughts.

To be honest, we would love to get the perfect group and retain every member year after year but it just don't happen, people's personal situations sometimes change forcing them to get out of the club (e.g., job, find a club closer to home, etc) and  occasionally we pick up the dreaded "undesirable" member that simply does not know how to hunt with a group and tends to annoy everyone and cause headaches and generally is a downer to the overall hunting experience for the club as a whole.  We boot them rather rapidly ifn they are dumb enough to try to get back in the next year.  All total, we usually have turnaround of about 4 members or so, sometimes 5.  That is around 20% and really ain't all that bad given the way hunter numbers have been on the decline.

With that said, our club has been in existence for a little over 11 years total.  Year after year we do the following:


Constantly plant existing and add new food plots (spring and fall)...these are both community/club use as well as personal food plots
Build/maintain community/club use shooting houses
Purchase/maintain community/club use stands (e.g., double ladders, single ladders, etc)
Conduct a year round regimen of supplemental feeding that includes not only spring/summer plots, but club feeders as well
Maintain the campsite with electrical and water hookups
Put wear and tear on tractors and all other equipment
Update/maintain a webpage for the purpose of informing potential members about the club
Someone joining for the first time gets to take advantage of all of this right up front with little or no sweat equity.  Then for each consecutive year that member is in, no additional fee applies to that member.  In any given year, the additional fees collected are factored in to overall expense to help keep membership costs lower for everyone.  We project it out every year based on the previous years' expenses and any known increases (lease, insurance, etc).  Also, another item that gets factored in but not very often is when we have members sign on and pay a deposit (usually 1/3 dues plus $100 fee as applicable), we make it clear up front that the deposit (and/or fee) is not refundable except in cases of dire circumstance (e.g. bona fide family emergency, etc) as determined by club management.  We usually do everything possible to refund but when someone waits until the last minute (e.g., within 3 or 4 weeks of season), we typically do not issue a refund as it puts the club in a bind to pay its obligations.

I assure you there ain't a revenue generator anywhere in the cards...the out of pocket expense for those that keep the club running far outweighs the cost of the regular membership year after year and you can count on that...usually to the tune of 2 times greater in fact.  The expenses listed in my post above are laid out exactly as we have them listed to our club members and we keep receipts to detail it all.  Oh and I almost forgot, one other thing we do in the event there is any of that "extra" money in the kitty is we spend it on a big cookout for the members on opening weekend of firearms season.  It usually involves a huge pull behind smoker/grill and everyone's families and such are all invited to partake.


----------



## thetrock (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't want to hijack this thread either so I will comment to the original request.  Our hunting club dues are determined by the total lease amount divided by number of members.  Every member pays the same whether you have been in club one year or 10.  The reason we do this is to ensure that every member feels they are equal.  I've seen too many new members come into a club and they are immediately isolated by other members and they never feel like they are a part of the lease.  Just paying their money to hunt, not belong!   Not many members will even finish the season much less come back next year!

That's the reason I asked why you would charge the extra $100 for first year members.  I can understand why you think you need to charge this and everyone has different rules, but to me, it would still make me feel different!  When you say that this $100 if for all the improvements and luxaries, does that mean that the new member has equal access to all food plots, shooting houses, etc or are there still limitations on the new members?  Unless all permanent stands and food plots are available to all members with first come pin out process, then the $100 would seem like a penalty.  But, that's just my opinion.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the $100 is wrong.  But for me, it's a negative for me to join a new club.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 15, 2007)

*...*



thetrock said:


> That's the reason I asked why you would charge the extra $100 for first year members. I can understand why you think you need to charge this and everyone has different rules, but to me, it would still make me feel different! When you say that this $100 if for all the improvements and luxaries, does that mean that the new member has equal access to all food plots, shooting houses, etc or are there still limitations on the new members? Unless all permanent stands and food plots are available to all members with first come pin out process, then the $100 would seem like a penalty. But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the $100 is wrong. But for me, it's a negative for me to join a new club.


 
All members have the same access (which is a great point you raise and we have addressed it) to all areas on the property for the same cost...in factoring in the fee one must consider that that is a small cost to pay for the hours of sweat that goes into what they have access to.  There are also a lot of intangibles such as trips back and forth to show potential members around, hours spent on the phone talking to potential members, issuing voting ballots on the rules, tallying the votes and keeping members informed, coordinating work weekends, etc...

Heck, as an example on access, I was showing around one of our new members last year and he was trying to decide where to set up and I said "Hey, we had a fella hunt this spot down by the creek last year and he created a good food plot and such, I will show it to you..."  We went and looked and he chose that as a spot to put some stands and work a food plot and loe and behold he killed the biggest deer of the season...a nice 10 pointer after seeing two other big 8's the same morning.  It was a late season kill too...December 28.  We have many instances where we have turned members new and old onto spots that produced...collectively, it is a success to the club no matter who kills the deer.

We run a good operation that is fair to everyone from an access and a cost perspective...I have even fined my own Dad for a buttonhead...he shook his head in anger at himself but he knew the rules when he pulled the trigger.  But also as the stand up fella that he is and taught me to be, he did not say a word and pulled out the money and paid like a gentleman should.

For every club, the key to success is in the members and their collective willingness to work together towards a common goal with an understanding that achieving that goal comes at a price.  Unfortunately, we have been through several years wherein the same 4 or 5 people did most of the work and yet everyone got to reap the rewards...we have also remedied that...if a member does not fulfill our work weekend requirements, it is a $250 fine and we will suspend hunting privileges.  Shame it comes to that but hey...we are trying to keep it fair for all.

It is a shame that it is so hard to find a group that needs no rules but there is always but always those couple of folks in every crowd that can ruin it for all.  Main thing is that over the last several years, our members have seen that we do not play when it comes to the rules and we enforce them consistently on all and that is the key to building support in a club.


----------



## Kleaned House Klub (Aug 26, 2007)

WPh44, My hat is off to you.....Great responses to the rock.I have been trying for the last 24 years to achieve the goals you have in place....Thanks for the encouregement to drudge on and try to get only 15 memebers on 1330 acres that operate on the same sheet of music. I have been, where you are with your club, and will be there again. Continued success to you and your membership. Good hunting and safe fellowship this season..


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 26, 2007)

*...*



Kleaned House Klub said:


> WPh44, My hat is off to you.....Great responses to the rock.I have been trying for the last 24 years to achieve the goals you have in place....Thanks for the encouregement to drudge on and try to get only 15 memebers on 1330 acres that operate on the same sheet of music. I have been, where you are with your club, and will be there again. Continued success to you and your membership. Good hunting and safe fellowship this season..


 
Thanks for the kind response.  We have worked hard on getting our club operational to a "fun" point where it is not all headache and we get to have a good time doing what we love...(being in the outdoors and hunting)...for the most part we are to that point and we continuously listen to member input and also conversations with other clubs sometimes and where appropriate we will make changes that benefit a large majority of our members.  Our rules stay 98% stable year to year with very few changes if any and we enforce them to the letter on everyone and that has proven the biggest key to making things work.

At any rate, we still have the occasional bumps that we we must deal with and I think we do a decent job in keeping things smooth.

I wish you luck with your club.  There are a lot of club managers on here...Dixie, Slippery Hill Moe, Meriwether John and probably a lot of others that I have forgotten to name...we have all at some point shared a few ideas and such...some of the best ideas I have had came from posting a poll or a question on here too...because it is great to hear from not only club managers but from the whole board of whom many are members of a club and can give some serious perspective.

Lastly, if you ever manage to make every member happy at the same time, please let me know how you did it...


----------



## hunter_58 (Aug 26, 2007)

thetrock said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread either so I will comment to the original request.  Our hunting club dues are determined by the total lease amount divided by number of members.  Every member pays the same whether you have been in club one year or 10.  The reason we do this is to ensure that every member feels they are equal.  I've seen too many new members come into a club and they are immediately isolated by other members and they never feel like they are a part of the lease.  Just paying their money to hunt, not belong!   Not many members will even finish the season much less come back next year!
> 
> That's the reason I asked why you would charge the extra $100 for first year members.  I can understand why you think you need to charge this and everyone has different rules, but to me, it would still make me feel different!  When you say that this $100 if for all the improvements and luxaries, does that mean that the new member has equal access to all food plots, shooting houses, etc or are there still limitations on the new members?  Unless all permanent stands and food plots are available to all members with first come pin out process, then the $100 would seem like a penalty.  But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the $100 is wrong.  But for me, it's a negative for me to join a new club.



I dont have a dog in this one, but from my experience working our family  hunting land, a 100$ one time fee, added to new members, is a great value!!
 just think of all the hard hours and dollars, that are invested before you join, and you get to enjoy it for one or more years, for that one time add on fee.


----------

